

The Other Important Issue Before the Supreme Court—Medicaid Expansion - yp9990
http://newsatjama.jama.com/2012/03/27/jama-forum-the-other-important-issue-before-the-supreme-court-medicaid-expansion/

======
pishposh
Why is this getting so much less attention than the mandate?

